# "Staying longer then the 90 days Visa"



## Moe599

Hey, does anyone know what happens to you if you overstay your 90 days visa. I came in to egypt via Sharm then moved to Cairo. When I left Sharm I had to go back to the airport to get a 90 day visa. I think it expires on August 18th. I am from the US. Thanks any info would be grateful!


----------



## mamasue

You just have to pay them some money when you leave.....I'm sure somebody here can tell you the amount.

I have a Russian friend who has been living in Hurghada for years illegally (Russians are usually only granted a 1 month visa) and she frequently comes and goes....just pays the extra at the airport.

But... if you're planning on staying, why not go to the passport office and get a 1 year visa? I don't know your nationality, but if you're European or American, you shouldn't have a problem!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I often overstayed my visa and just paid.. it was around 150 LE.
You go to passport control as normal and they look at your visa write a notice and give it to you along with your passport you then go to the office on the left hand them the notice and your passport and they then write out your fine.


----------



## Moe599

Hey Mamasue and Maiden. Thanks for that info. That's what I thought but just wanted to make sure. BTW, where is that visa office, if I wanted to extend it for a year? I'm from the States.


----------



## mamasue

Moe as you're from the US, you won't have a problem extending it.
My husband is from the US, I'm from the UK.... we were always given a 1-year multi-entry visa without any problems.
I don't know where the passport office is in Sharm, but I'm sure any expats can tell you, or a taxi driver can take you.Make sure you ask for a multi-entry visa (it costs slightly more) otherwise your 1-year visa expires as soon as you leave Egypt. With a multi-entry you can come and go as you please.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Be very careful...things have changed.


----------



## GM1

you are in Cairo now, so you can go to the Mogamma.


----------



## Sam

mamasue said:


> Moe as you're from the US, you won't have a problem extending it.
> My husband is from the US, I'm from the UK.... we were always given a 1-year multi-entry visa without any problems.
> I don't know where the passport office is in Sharm, but I'm sure any expats can tell you, or a taxi driver can take you.Make sure you ask for a multi-entry visa (it costs slightly more) otherwise your 1-year visa expires as soon as you leave Egypt. With a multi-entry you can come and go as you please.


If you came back to Sharm then the visa office serving Sharm is in El Tur (about a 45 minute drive).

I have heard that the visa office in Cairo (Mogamma) is only giving a maximum of three month visas now, but that may only be for renewals. But if you do have problems then El Tur and Hurghada are still handing out one year visas it seems.


----------



## Moe599

Hey Sam. I'm in Cairo now. If I would of known that I would of did it there. Oh well the story of my life. A day late and a dollar short. Thanks any way. I'll try here locally.


----------



## Horus

150 LE fine 

Visit to El Tor get's you 1 year resident visa if they resist 100LE in an envelope works make note if you go within Ramadan to get there for 10am any later and they will be praying


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> 150 LE fine
> 
> Visit to El Tor get's you 1 year resident visa if they resist 100LE in an envelope works make note if you go within Ramadan to get there for 10am any later and they will be praying




No one prays at 10am.. its not prayer time.


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> 150 LE fine
> 
> Visit to El Tor get's you 1 year resident visa if they resist 100LE in an envelope works make note if you go within Ramadan to get there for 10am any later and they will be praying


Cheaper to pay the fine then.....Horus sometimes you talk a load of C***P


----------



## Sierranabq

I wouldnt try to give a bribe.


----------



## saafend

*bribing*



Sierranabq said:


> I wouldnt try to give a bribe.


I would, . Against all my principles but i would. Why? well because it works thats why. Ive decided bribe is just a harsh word for tip so bribes work here. 

Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis

You need a valid residents/1 year visa if you want residents prices at the hospital.
Multi entry part of visa is only valid for 6 months, so don't get it until you want to leave, just get the 1 year visa.


----------



## Gounie

Helen Ellis said:


> Multi entry part of visa is only valid for 6 months, so don't get it until you want to leave, just get the 1 year visa.


A couple of years ago the 'nice, smiley' ;-) lady in the Hurghada Office told me to come back one week before I travelled and wouldn't give me the entry/exit visa in advance. 

I went just over a week ago and as I have no plans to travel I just wanted to renew my annual visa. When I had filled out the form she then gave me a form for the entry/exit so I filled it out anyway with one trip. She changed it to 3 trips! Maybe there was chaos in the visa office in January/February when so many were trying to leave and had no entry/exit visas?!? 

I know I paid more to have the entry/exit visa but it's always handy to have.


----------



## Elaine Tucker

I need to renew my one year frequent entry visa, which runs out mid September. I was relieved to read that the Hurghada office are still doing this. Does anyone know if anything has changed since that info was posted?

Also, as I only live in Hurghada for a few months of the year what is the situation now with the possibility of civil unrest in the forthcoming months. My Egyptian lawyer advised me not to come out.


----------



## saafend

Elaine Tucker said:


> I need to renew my one year frequent entry visa, which runs out mid September. I was relieved to read that the Hurghada office are still doing this. Does anyone know if anything has changed since that info was posted?
> 
> Also, as I only live in Hurghada for a few months of the year what is the situation now with the possibility of civil unrest in the forthcoming months. My Egyptian lawyer advised me not to come out.


Ignore him its fine,

Why would he/she say that? do they rent your apartment on your behalf?

Saaf


----------



## monika_szym

MaidenScotland said:


> I often overstayed my visa and just paid.. it was around 150 LE.
> You go to passport control as normal and they look at your visa write a notice and give it to you along with your passport you then go to the office on the left hand them the notice and your passport and they then write out your fine.


Hello, so this is still in effect? I have renewed my visa twice so far and the second one will expire at the end of September. I am afraid to go back to Mugamma, cos they may reject the third extension. I am leaving the country in Dec though. Does it mean I will only have to pay the fine? Will I have any note in my passport saying that I overstayed?

Thank you for your help.

Monika


----------



## Claire-Bear

I was curious about that aswell if you over-stay does that not affect any other visits or visa requests you will make if you return?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I always overstayed my visa the penalty is to pay the fine, no notes in my passport


----------



## monika_szym

Claire-Bear said:


> I was curious about that aswell if you over-stay does that not affect any other visits or visa requests you will make if you return?


Exactly hope someone will know;S

Regards,
Mon


----------



## mamasue

I have a Russian friend in Hurghada who has lived there since 2004.
They are strict about giving visas to Russians.... she can only get a 1-month extension...
She lives in Egypt illegally most of the time......overstays every time.
All she has to do is pay a fine when she leaves Egypt (sometimes they charge her, sometimes they don't!)....then when she returns 2 weeks later, she gets a new 1-month visa.
She's never had a problem getting back in.


----------



## monika_szym

mamasue said:


> I have a Russian friend in Hurghada who has lived there since 2004.
> They are strict about giving visas to Russians.... she can only get a 1-month extension...
> She lives in Egypt illegally most of the time......overstays every time.
> All she has to do is pay a fine when she leaves Egypt (sometimes they charge her, sometimes they don't!)....then when she returns 2 weeks later, she gets a new 1-month visa.
> She's never had a problem getting back in.


Thank you for your reply.

Wow, that really sounds like a long time...since 2004! Anyways, I normally get 3 months extensions, but I already got the second one and I don't wanna risk receiving a 'deadline' or any note in my passport.

Thank you again, that really helped me


----------



## mamasue

Monika the unofficial take seems to be "While they're here spending their money and not taking any work from Egyptians, and they don't cause any trouble, we'll ignore them! "
The official version is probably slightly different!!


----------



## Luftmarque

*Overstayed Age 60+*

I left Egypt in December 2014 with an expired visa and learned that what I had heard about not having to pay a fine if you're 60+ years was true. I just had to answer my age (in Arabic maybe helped a little) and immediately got the signature. No proof demanded. I'm wondering whether the whole issue of overstaying visas will be tightened up along with the shutdown of airport arrival visas?


----------



## hurghadapat

Luftmarque said:


> I left Egypt in December 2014 with an expired visa and learned that what I had heard about not having to pay a fine if you're 60+ years was true. I just had to answer my age (in Arabic maybe helped a little) and immediately got the signature. No proof demanded. I'm wondering whether the whole issue of overstaying visas will be tightened up along with the shutdown of airport arrival visas?




Well apparently they are now checking up on ex-pats in hurghada to see if they are working and if so do they have a work permit, so looks like things are being tightened up all round and not before time in my honest opinion.

The proof of your age would be in passport so that's why no proof would be asked for.


----------



## Luftmarque

True, except he didn't look at the passport. I must look my age!


----------

